# Intro myself



## nzev (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi there 

Have you sourced any parts yet?


----------



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

Haven't sourced any parts yet, and since I first posted above I've changed plan to find a lighter car of Japanese make. 
The trip to work and back would be 30km with Wellington's Ngaurunga Gorge rise at the end of the day. According to Wikipedia the Gorge is 2 kilometres long with a grade of approximately 8%.


----------



## tha Crab (Jan 11, 2013)

*climb the gorge ?*

hey Richard how did your build turn out ?
my partner lives in Tawa and works in the city,
I did wonder if an EV would work for her with that gorge near the end of her work day,

very interested in seeing how far you got with this project


----------



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

No progress and now don't have Civic I was planning to use. Now considering Impreza.


----------



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

My new candidate is a 1995 BMW 318ti, picked it up yesterday. I'm going to research a couple of areas first before that major first step of engine removal but it is looking very promising.


----------



## tha Crab (Jan 11, 2013)

sounds awesome !
Id be keen to come and see once you pick up a spanner !


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Richard Wood said:


> My new candidate is a 1995 BMW 318ti, picked it up yesterday. I'm going to research a couple of areas first before that major first step of engine removal but it is looking very promising.


Take a look at www.evdrive.com. It is an E46 rather then your E36 but it will still be pretty relevant. I had an E46 316ti that was very close to being converted but the 2-door really wasn't suitable for me and I got pissed off with it. It was an ideal canditate otherwise as it was chuffing plenty of blue smoke and probably needed a new engine in the end.


----------



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi the Crab, yep I look forward to meeting others with an interest in EVs. 
Hi Nick, evdrive look very professional and mostly focused on performance kit, although they do have lower end gear that they are not pricing on their website. Not sure I can learn much from them for my plans, except that they are another option for motors and controllers. It does show that there are some serious options these days for EV gear.


----------

